# Solved: Netstat [interval] help windows xp "cmd.exe" question



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello, I was wondering how to use the interval command with the netstat command in windows xp, which will redisplay resuslts every so many seconds:

I have tried 

>netstat -aon interval 5
>netstat -aon, interval 5 (and on and on etc...) but cant seem to get it to work.

I would like to run the netstat command in 5 or 10 second intervals when I run it.

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You don't use the actual word "interval". It should just be:

netstat -aon 5
or
netstat -aon 10


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Bob Cerelli said:


> You don't use the actual word "interval". It should just be:
> 
> netstat -aon 5
> or
> netstat -aon 10


Got it...
Thanks Bob!


----------

